# Dogma2 Giro d'Italia Build Thread



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Greetings RB mates.








I ordered a D2 634 Giro d'Italia special edition last January and was told I'd see it around June(ish). I was pleasantly surprised last week with the early arrival of my next and most recent in a long line of Pinarellos. To my recollection, this is my 15th Pinarello!

*Arrivo! Ciao!*








*Contenuto del Pacchetto*








*Peso Del Telaio Solo*
















*Con Manubrio MOst Compact Talon Compacto*
























*Construito con Campagnolo Super Record Titanio*
























*Quasi Completa*








*Finito!*








*Peso Finale (final weight) (56cm) 14.90 lb. / 6.75kg*
















*SR11ti 175mm / 11-25 KMC X11SL Gold*

























































































I put 100K on the new Dog over the weekend.
STRAVA
Compared to my previous Dogma 60.1 it is a couple hundred grams lighter and stiffer. with the exact same gruppo & build it is noticeably lighter and snappier with the same superior handling and maneuverability. I even managed a KOM on my own street which is a 1.5 mile climb with a couple of 20% ramps. The new Dog is lighter & quicker, but still handles and descends like a Ferrari. Another great bike from Treviso.

Build Contents / Costruire Contenuti

*Frameset:* 2012 Pinarello Dogma2 634 Giro d'Italia 56cm

*Gruppo:* 2012 Campagnolo Super Record 11 Titanium
*Crankset:* 175mm w/39/53 Chainset
*Cassette:* SR11 ti/steel 11-25
*Chain:* KMC X11SL Gold
*Cables:* Campagnolo Ultra Shift
*Cockpit:* MOst Talon Compact 46cm/120mm
*Wheelset:* ENVE 68mm Carbon Clincher / American Classic 58/105 / Sapim CX Ray Spokes
*Tires/tubes:* Continental GP4000S / Continental Race 700
*Saddle:* Selle Italia Kit Carbonio
*Pedals:* Speedplay X1
*Cages:* Record Carbon
*Brake Pads:* Swisstop Race Pro Yellow
*Tape:* Pinarello

*Total Weight: 14.90 lb / 6.75 kg*

Grazie per la visita, ciao! (thanks for looking, bye!)


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

rhauft said:


> Greetings RB mates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the comparo between the Dogma 2 and Dogma 60.1. I know you said there differences but would you say it's a significant difference? Would you recommend people to upgrade from the 60.1? Or would you tell them to wait it out a little?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

mykol77 said:


> Thanks a lot for the comparo between the Dogma 2 and Dogma 60.1. I know you said there differences but would you say it's a significant difference? Would you recommend people to upgrade from the 60.1? Or would you tell them to wait it out a little?


Thats a very subjective question. "wait it out a little" non capisco?

Lighter, stiffer and has internal cabling - you decide if its worth it to you?

For myself, I buy a new bike on average about every 2 years whether I need it or not. I absolutely loved my 60.1, probably the most beautiful carbon bike I'll ever own, but for me, it was time to pass it on and get the new one. YMMV HTH


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

rhauft said:


> Thats a very subjective question. "wait it out a little" non capisco?
> 
> Lighter, stiffer and has internal cabling - you decide if its worth it to you?
> 
> For myself, I buy a new bike on average about every 2 years whether I need it or not. I absolutely loved my 60.1, probably the most beautiful carbon bike I'll ever own, but for me, it was time to pass it on and get the new one. YMMV HTH


lol, yes somewhat subjective question but something I always ask anyways. Thanks for the reply and very nice bike!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Best colour giro. I just built mine up yesterday. Will post pics.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

Very Nice Sir!!!

It looks like the new frame is a lot lighter than the 2010 60.1. My weighs in just at about 15.something - I guess the diamond glitter adds a lot of weight...

Steve


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

dam u guys are lucky i built mine up with ui2 and its 16.8


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's nice...my GF will love that paint job.

Looks like the BoB but with pink instead of red. Lots of companies are putting out BonB but I haven't seen anyone with pink on black. Different and subtle.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That's nice...my GF will love that paint job.


That "compliment" reminds me of something my father in-law would say to me... I remember being out to dinner with him, he ordered the prime rib. I ordered the chicken... He leaned over to me and said: "You know Rob, you can order anything you want on the menu". My wife asked me what he said to me. I told her he told me my slip was showing.

I have an expression: All things considered, RED is always faster. Well, I have an addendum to that: All things considered, if you're riding a PINK bike, you better be faster. rrr:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry it wasn't meant as sarcasm, I was being serious. If she sees that she will want it.
There's a Richard Sachs on the internet somewhere that is black with pink decals and pink Chris King hubs and headset. It's really really nice, but he isn't even taking orders. 

I've had a pink Cinelli for 30 years, I like pink


----------



## Valkyrie8923 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats man, that is truly a beautiful bike. Probably the nicest Dogma I have seen and to be honest your approach to your passion is refreshing. Well done and enjoy,


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Valkyrie8923 said:


> Congrats man, that is truly a beautiful bike. Probably the nicest Dogma I have seen and to be honest your approach to your passion is refreshing. Well done and enjoy,


Thanks Valkyrie, I appreciate your sentiments. Probably the nicest thing anyone has said to me on this forum. Grazie mille amico


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Beautiful! Complimenti.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice documentation on the build with all the photos and details. ...and lookin' good!
I like this Giro paint scheme that you chose with that pink element which gives it a unique flavor and I noticed that you pinstriped the edges with white too... a nice subtle touch to make it yours.
I see the frame is just my size and you even ride the same crank size 175mm...when you want to put it to the curb let me know... all kidding aside you did a great build and the bike has that sometimes hard to obtain "special balance" of all the components just perfectly set up and with everything at the correct angles etc.. I don't always see that element in the bike builds that I see on the net. But then again everyone to his own.

I will also be building a new PINA Dogma2 in the next week or two. Maybe I will try to find time to post a build thread too. It will be the electric shift version frame with Campagnolo EPS Super Record. I have all the EPS SR parts here in a box but not the frame. :-( hopefully will have the frame real soon so I can get going. Meanwhile I guess I will have to suffer with my regular Dogma 60.1 SR. (and thanks again as you gave me some good advice/help on the cable run set up when I built that bike last year)
...ciao and regards of the bici


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Great post and photos. Thank you very much.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Worlds Fastest Pinarello*

Thanks for all the positive responses guys. I've had the bike for a few weeks now and have put about 1000K on it. Easily my favorite bike as it does everything better than any other bike. Climbing, descending, sprinting, rolling; this bike has no peer. And now, with my new Sea Sucker bike rack, it's easily the fastest Pinarello in the world


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

Wow! Where do I even begin!!??
First, you my friend have great taste. That bike is gorgeous. I absolutely love the pink. The entire build is superb. 

I have a dogma 60.1 in Silver/white/black with SR11 and Zipp 404 FC CC and love it. I was thinking of getting the BOB a few months ago but I went completely the opposite direction and got a SL4 in matte black (special edition, only 300 made) with Sram red, Zipp 303 FC CC....and I am completely happy with the choice since I also have my Dogma.

Secong, great choice in car. :thumbsup:
Ironically I too have an NSX, a 1999 kaiser silver. Now I must get that bike rack that you have. We must be twins, very similar taste. 

JC


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the bike and the car. Unfortunately, where I live, both the car and the deep-section wheels aren't very useful. All uphill/downhill with snow in winter.

I do think those deep Enve rims are great though. I melted a rear one last year through my own fault descending in the mountains. I've learned to keep it for TTs or flatter rides.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW!
Love the bike, love the car! I'm envious! Appreciate the time to compare too, thank you and best to you and yours!


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

rhauft said:


> Thanks for all the positive responses guys. I've had the bike for a few weeks now and have put about 1000K on it. Easily my favorite bike as it does everything better than any other bike. Climbing, descending, sprinting, rolling; this bike has no peer. And now, with my new Sea Sucker bike rack, it's easily the fastest Pinarello in the world


Sweet. I wonder if they make a rack to fit my Aston?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rhauft said:


> And now, with my new Sea Sucker bike rack, it's easily the fastest Pinarello in the world


I am jealous...not of the bike, not of the car...but the nerves of steel it must take to put the bike on there. With SUCTION CUPS. 

My Dog2 stays in the back seat. Even then, I look back to check on it.


----------



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

Great bike and... Car !!!


----------



## Davide123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Best colour indeed!
Amazing job!

From an Italian


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

14.9 with pedals. That thing rocks!


----------

